# Cree Stock



## Lobo (Mar 13, 2007)

*Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

I have a quite meager student income, and looking for ways to increase it a bit (to buy more flashlights ), and was thinking about buying some stock.
I havent done any research at all yet, but with the latest creevolution it's hard not to considering buying some Cree shares. Do you think I missed the train, or will the stock rise more? Any other CPFs who has bought some shares?


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Looks like it to me.



> Investors responded enthusiastically Monday, pushing Cree's stock up $1.10 to $17.35.



http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/552825.html

*Originally posted in the LED forum.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

It sounds risky. If Cree is seen as competing with its customers, won't the customers switch to Seoul LEDs?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Damn, just read that article. My impeccable timing...


----------



## Vermonter73 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Soeuls are based on a Cree die.


----------



## nikon (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

"...He predicts that Cree's stock will fall an additional 50 percent over the next year..."

Doesn't sound like now is the time to buy.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Well after a lot of reading and a chat with my stockbroker I bought a chunk of cree stock.....the ny stock exchange came up with a list of 300 companies in the whole world that held the most valuable patents for future developement(income$$) and cree was on that list..........good enough for me but ,but invest with your own financial situation in mind.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

I owned Cree stock a couple years ago. You don't want to get me started on stock investing - believe me you really don't. Stock share prices have little to do with whether a company has a successful product. The stock market is sheer INSANITY. Anything can tank a stock or shoot it up short term. I personally think Cree is one of the stocks I would call 'manipulated' - by who and how I won't say but it is definitely not anything I would put money on even knowing what Cree has in their LED as well as the overall feeling that LED's are going to get bigger and bigger in the future. This is just my personal opinion based on being a full time trader for over a year. There are other stocks that would likely do much better but don't ask me to recommend any ( a good way to loose friends when the very finicky and insane stock market tanks a particular stock you just recommended ).


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Okay I said don't get me started  anyway here's a couple stats for you:
Cree stock is DOWN 45% in the last 52 weeks (1 year)
Cree stock is DOWN over 3.5% today.
The Short % of Float (as of 12-Feb-07) is 11.70% <--- this means over 1 out of every 10 investors is counting on the share price going DOWN (AND they will make money when it does) BTW shorting a stock tends to take more funds to hold it short than to buy and hold it.
83% of the stock is held by Institutions which is a good sign UNTIL their super sharp investors decide there is a reason to sell than the stock can go down faster than lead balloon.
Matrix Research (no relation) and another analyst's last three official Opinions on this stock have ranged from 'Strong Sell' to 'Sell' - meaning don't buy it at this time and if you own it then don't hold - Sell it - get rid of it like it's a bad infection. 
All of this can change drastically at the whim of the market so Cree could be worth double next year BUT I would not put money on it....


----------



## Vermonter73 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Seems like the various ratings are how the stock-shysters manipulate the market.

If a company truly has a good product, and good management, they will do well.

I've heard Cree had some management issues. Hopefully they are getting resolved. They do have a very good product and are piling up good contracts.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Hm, I think I'll stay clear from this one then, or at least until I have funds enough so I can afford to lose money.
Thanks for all the advice and help, good people.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Wonder if investers have taken notice of the company...or just a blimp?


----------



## tebore (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I made purchases when Cree Announced the XR-E there were some bumpy times but it seems to be going up now.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Well, I just bought 65 shares at $18.48. Hope it moves up. I see it`s 52 week hi was $31.20. Be great if it could return there...or better. Plays well into the conserve energy, solar ect. concept we seem to be moving toward. And it might help pay for all the lights I buy


----------



## tebore (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I don't know if it'll hit it's 52 Week high again. There's a lot of competition out there. From an investor's point of view I don't know if it was wise to buy in at $18 a share when it was floating at 17 for so long.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Up 8.49% today...hope it holds...moves up more. I`m up a hundred off my $1000 investment in just 2 days.


----------



## axolotls (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Over the past year it hit near $40 and back in 2000 it hit $100.

I bought a little back at $15.84. So, maybe a 25% jump in a few months 

The question is... how long are you going to ride it before getting out? Easy come, easy go.


----------



## tebore (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

It hit a high of 22.43 today. Man I was too late in trying to sell.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I bought a while back when a rumor came out that Apple would start using LEDs for display backlights. Today, they announced their 3rd quarter results and earnings were down ONLY 12%. The street expected worse, so stock went up.

Phredd


----------



## CM (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Did you guys read their annual report? Might want to before investing. Sometimes we get enamored with something cool, new technology, etc and blindly go into a company's stock based on the cool factor. But there's more to a company's revenue than that which we think should send their stock soaring. This is not meant as investment advice, rather it's a reminder to perform due diligence...


----------



## tebore (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

CM are you a lawyer? The lingo you use has me thinking.

I checked out the Cree's entire background. Their revenue is puzzling to say the least. The XR-E was amazing, so I decided to chance it.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

The way I see all the Cree lights coming out now and all the mods going on hopefully the price should go up.


----------



## axolotls (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



CM said:


> Did you guys read their annual report? Might want to before investing. Sometimes we get enamored with something cool, new technology, etc and blindly go into a company's stock based on the cool factor. But there's more to a company's revenue than that which we think should send their stock soaring. This is not meant as investment advice, rather it's a reminder to perform due diligence...



I am sure I am not the only one, but I'll admit here that I bought CREE in order to use the profits (if there were any) to buy torches


----------



## CM (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



tebore said:


> CM are you a lawyer? The lingo you use has me thinking.
> 
> I checked out the Cree's entire background. Their revenue is puzzling to say the least. The XR-E was amazing, so I decided to chance it.



No, not a lawyer, more like an enginee. But I've done my fair share of investing. I encourage anyone whose thinking of buying Cree stock to read their annual report. It's an eye opener to say the least.


----------



## axolotls (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

http://www.cree.com/investor/pdf/Cree Inc. 2006 Annual Report.pdf
http://www.cree.com/investor/pdf/2006_Annual_Report_Errata.pdf


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I figure the demand for LEDs is about to explode as they overtake all other lighting sources in efficiency.
It won't matter if Phillips comes out with a better LED. Everybody making LEDs will be cranking them out as fast as they can.
Cree is an innovative company with a depressed stock price. I bought some stock.
I recognize it is something of a gamble.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I played this stock a few years ago and got played. The stock market is INSANITY except for the real insiders. A companies stock has little to do with having a good product. I really think this stock is manipulated by many people and factors. If you want to play the market there are better stocks IMO. While I see to possibility for big things in the future for LED's and Cree I wouldn't put a plug nickel on their stock. Your better off investing in flashlights you can hold in your hand


----------



## matrixshaman (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Yep shares of Cree moved up alright  From over $22 down to $18 and something in just over a couple days. Like I said this stock is manipulated to the max. Big boys are playing it at the little guys expense and loss. Stay away unless you really want to be in for the long haul and there are so many variables that can eat the company that it's just a gamblers game IMO. Roll the dice....


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Yea, down more than 6% yesterday. Bye, bye gains. I have a stop loss order in at $19.


----------



## Phredd (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



matrixshaman said:


> Yep shares of Cree moved up alright  From over $22 down to $18 and something in just over a couple days.



Aside from a short peak, it's been moving up from $16 in January to over $19 today. It's no longer a rumor. Apple has officially stated its intentions to use LEDs for display backlights. No mention of any specific company, though.

I would also assume that other companies will follow suit. Hopefully Cree will get some of that business.

http://www.apple.com/hotnews/agreenerapple/

Phredd


----------



## axolotls (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



matrixshaman said:


> Yep shares of Cree moved up alright  From over $22 down to $18 and something in just over a couple days. Like I said this stock is manipulated to the max. Big boys are playing it at the little guys expense and loss. Stay away unless you really want to be in for the long haul and there are so many variables that can eat the company that it's just a gamblers game IMO. Roll the dice....



Nearing a 12% jump on news at closing.

Today's Range (6/1/2007): $23.05 - $25.00+ 

Anyone jump ship yet?


----------



## Phredd (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

From January, this is a 50% yield. I'm still keeping mine, because it's going up based on real technology progress and business opportunity. Today's news: Cree Demonstrates 100-mm Zero-Micropipe Silicon Carbide Substrates. They've eliminated defects in large wafers to increase yield and, more importantly, expand the range of products that can be produced.

Phredd


----------



## Ken1022 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

One analist is thinking the stock could double http://biz.yahoo.com/bizj/070601/1471644.html?.v=3 Not sure about that...but I`m holding on to my shares for now. There is talk that LED`s might be used in TV`s as well as laptops. This might end up being a great stock to own long term.


----------



## axolotls (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

..


----------



## Vermonter73 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

BTT

Cree's way up. Any thoughts on how much further it'll go? Does anybody know if another manufacturer is about to release anything competitive?


----------



## turkdc (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Trying to predict what a certain stock will do is difficult. While I am not a financial planner nor do I play one on TV, my advice would be to put your money in an exchange traded index fund. SPY, QQQQ, etc. That way, if a particular stock takes a dump you only take a small hit. It is a safe way to invest your money. You might not get rich quick doing it, but you won't lose your **** on any given day!


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

My financial guy didn't have anything to say about Cree, so I ended up getting some GE and 3M stocks instead. I figure GE should have me covered on the techy side well enough.


----------



## Ken1022 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Here is a 3 month chart of Cree http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=CREE&t=3m I started buying Cree around $17 and have been buying more at differant prices...about a $1000 at a time. I have around $3000 in it so far and hope to add another $1000 next week. Led`s, I hope, will find their way into TV`s, computer screens, car headlights, homes, street lights and...everything that lights. 

Whether Cree can hold on to their position as champ...don`t know. But they have a good shot of becoming a main player...might even beat Phillips down the road, or be bought by them.

Generally, I must disclose that I`m not very good at holding on to a stock...I tend to jump ship when a stock drops several days in a row...unless the whole market is dropping. This has proven to be a mistake many times. I`m a nervous invester. Mostly I stick with mutual funds for this reason.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Cree made less money in the last quarter 2006 than the previous 5 quarters.
Cree lost money 1st quarter 2007.
That is a downward trend and investors don't like that. Investors like companies that makes more and more money and pay more and more dividends from the increasing profits.Cree does not make enough money to pay dividends. Most investors don't care about the technology, just show them the money.
http://www.globeinvestor.com/servlet/Page/document/v5/data/stock?id=Cree

Be prepared for a roller coaster ride. In the last 5 years Cree stock is up to forty and as low as the teens.
http://investdb.theglobeandmail.com...rt_type=+&pl_sh_movement=0&pl_long_movement=0


----------



## Ken1022 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Too late to buy Cree stocks?*

Kiking tail ends. After spending bunches on flashlights...looks like my hobby is paying me back nicely. Folks are still shocked when I show them my Fenix L1D...like last night at the fireworks...super shocked when I show them it runs on a lowly AA batt. Just got to love Cree! :thumbsup:


----------



## axolotls (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Cree shares almost $29*

$26.78 today. Just found out that my trailing stop took me out around $27 a week or go or so. That's what I get for not reading my snail mail. Overall it was a nice 60 - 70% gain. Most likely won't play again. Hope it is doing well for everyone else!


----------



## o0o (Aug 13, 2007)

Curious what everyone thinks of Cree, the company. I love their LEDs, but I wonder if the company itself is going to have success long term. 

Does anyone foresee Cree being a good long-term investment? (assuming one already has a well diversified portfolio of course)


----------



## winston (Aug 13, 2007)

Would've been a nice buy in December. The one analysis I read of it around that time noted that it had lost half its value in the last 12 months, and predicted it would lose half its remaining value in the next twelve months. From 30 to 15 to 7.5 /share. It's presently at 25.67/share. So much for predictions. I invest in companies that impress me with their honesty and integrity. If they make a product that I believe in and they believe in, I don't see why I shouldn't put a few bucks into that business. I guess that's why I've got about fifty bucks in the bank until thursday. 
-Winston


----------



## AndyTiedye (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't bet the farm on CREE, but I did buy some Cree stock at the 17-20 level.


----------



## Kinnza (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Cree have a nice future. Their SiC expertise itself is a solid value. Cree had lost share value in the last year, but its more related to a previous high value than any other cause, i believe. Investors searched for companies well positioned in the LED market, due to the high expectation about this market future growth. After the concentration process in the LED market, and with all the mayor lighting manufacturers buying and investing in the LED field, CREE has remained as the only mayor LED manufacturer wich isnt supported by a mayor lighting company.

Cree has a different strategy than other LED manufacturers, and possibly investors prefer the "guarantee" of companies having good distributors channels and integration capabilities. Cree dont make light fixtures or any finished product, they only want to be a leader manufacturer of components and raw materials. They dont want to enter in the marketing war, by not selling directly to the public, because they want to concentrate only in being a leader in the LED's manufacturing procces. IMHO, its a good strategy, at least for the moment.

The problem with share values of this companies is they are more affected by future expectations than to current company results. After the loss in the last year, i think Cree is currently a nice investment target, always you are thinking in the long term. Companies in sectors with quick growth, as LEDs, have a very speculative component, causing large fluctuations of value in the short term.


----------



## ps56k (Aug 31, 2007)

*Cree - as a financial company*

happen to stumble across this on Yahoo Financial as I was browsing thru today's stories... a story about Cree from the financial/investment point of view.

http://biz.yahoo.com/bizj/070831/1515054.html?.v=3


----------



## Perfectionist (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Cree - as a financial company*



> since the start of the year, Cree's stock has jumped nearly 56 percent


God damn !! :thumbsup: I should stop playing the Lottery and start playing the Stock Market !!


----------



## ps56k (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Cree - as a financial investment*

yeah - 
Looks like the stock has jumped on rumors of a GE buyout.
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CREE

Wish I had stumbled across this earlier, 
didn't even think of them as a large publicly traded company,
might be too risky now.


----------



## axolotls (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Up 11% today so far... closing in on $30

Still have a few shares that might have to go soon... Don't wanna play this game anymore


----------



## axolotls (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Up 9% to $32.01 on GE buyout rumors (again)

Guess everyone cashed out already?


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I don't trust the stock market. Period. But the old rule 'Buy on rumor - sell on news' does come to mind. However I hope Cree does not get bought out by GE.


----------



## Phredd (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



axolotls said:


> Guess everyone cashed out already?



Yeah. I sold at $29. It's over $34 now. Oh well. I bought at $16, so I can't really complain. It's hard to pick the perfect time to sell.


----------



## da.gee (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



Phredd said:


> It's hard to pick the perfect time to sell.



That is so true. Ask me about AAPL.


----------



## Phredd (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



geeman said:


> That is so true. Ask me about AAPL.



Apple's been fun to play.  Lots of news practically every day. And it's consistent in that it is always moving.


----------



## axolotls (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



geeman said:


> That is so true. Ask me about AAPL.



Oh man. No, talk to me about AAPL (pre-iPod!). Today my remaining shares doubled in value in CREE. I might just bow out today and wait for next short term impeding collapse of the world markets (with a cherry on top). 

Heck, I need to buy a Nintendo WII anyways!


----------



## da.gee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I am talking pre-iPod!


----------



## alanagnostic (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Really if you invest for the long-term it's not necessarily that risky. I've bought shares of Cree anywhere from $17 to $27/share. Cree is one of the only public companies left that is making LED's (and isn't part of some huge conglomerate). And as I understand it they hold a lot of patents on LED's. I really hope GE doesn't buy Cree because I want to hold it for a long time....until there are LED's EVERYWHERE! Then the stock analysts will be telling us to buy Cree...they'll be telling us the future is bright and you can't lose on Cree stock:shakehead:shakehead. If they are not bought out in the next 10 years I expect to be getting returns of 200,300,400%. You just have to keep your head while others are losing theirs.


----------



## Arkayne (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

What a great thread! I'm no stock junkie in the least but it's great to see what goes on in the mind of someone who invests in stocks. It looks like fun when you end up in the positive.


----------



## axolotls (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



Arkayne said:


> What a great thread! I'm no stock junkie in the least but it's great to see what goes on in the mind of someone who invests in stocks. It looks like fun when you end up in the positive.



Well, when you 'trade' CREE you are only buying and selling in the secondary market. 

I have little or no faith in my ability to predict the futures of any company except Coca Cola, Mc Donalds etc...

To me, it's just a fun way of -gambling- that also involves a lot of psychological analysis and unlike Vegas you usually don't win or lose it all in five seconds. 

Yeah, and I still have a lot of shares that want to be sold soon (but then whoever mentioned Apple before.....)


----------



## Phredd (Dec 20, 2007)

*Stronger Market For LED Bulbs*

Congress, in its infinite wisdom, passed an energy bill that will outlaw incandescent bulbs in four years. Most people I know hate fluorescent bulbs and the compact bulbs that are destined to replace the incandescent bulbs contain mercury which pose a health and environmental risk. There was an article about a woman who paid $2000 to have the mercury cleaned up from a broken bulb.

It seems that LED bulbs would have a much easier time competing with these compact fluorescent bulbs than with incandescent bulbs. So, with incandescent bulbs out of the way, I'm betting that companies will now put a lot more effort into producing mass-market LED bulbs, likely using Cree LEDs. I wouldn't even be surprised if they would be bought by GE. I've decided to reinvest in Cree. It's now at $22, off its $34 peak last August.

Phredd

Note that I'm not recommending that anyone invest.


----------



## JohnB (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I have read about the company and done some research on the stock. This company is still considered speculative by many. However if you look at the Patents they hold and the cross licensing agreements they have you can see very quickly that there is value in this company. Their initiative with the LED CITY project and involvement in the Ann Arbor street light program put them in a great position to benefit from the next big thing in LED Street Lights.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Nothing like the Apple stock I bought in 2004. What a ride!


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

I wish i was old enough, or rather finacially independent enough to do that, its so fitting, you buy shares in cree, and then use the money to buy crees....

Crenshaw


----------



## tebore (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



Crenshaw said:


> I wish i was old enough, or rather finacially independent enough to do that, its so fitting, you buy shares in cree, and then use the money to buy crees....
> 
> Crenshaw



It's actually not so bad. You can get 10 shares for like $230-240. That's better than nothing. Ask your parent to get it, or ask them to co-sign for an investors account.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

DIVERSIFY


----------



## Phredd (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*

Price target of $55!

http://www.cnbc.com/id/22400307/for/cnbc


----------



## axolotls (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Noticed shares of Cree stock moving upward*



Phredd said:


> Price target of $55!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/22400307/for/cnbc



Don't believe it. Amtech will be out of Cree long before it hits 'their' price target.

I still own shares @ $15.84 and $27.40
Sold off the ones I had purchased @ $16.88 back in June.

But, if it ever sees $55 fairly soon, I'd be stoked.

From Yahoo! Today:

52wk Range:	15.27 - 34.87


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 16, 2008)

*CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

The market wasn't having a particularly good day, but CREE is up $3.37 to $27.82.

Anyone heard any news about CREE?


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

It's because of the K2 and Rebel emitter recall.
See this thread.


----------



## Oznog (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Anybody wanna go rummaging through Lamina's trash bin? Ooooh Rebel 0100's, 70%-90% chance they're good.

I checked the codes on the few I have- they're good!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Yeah - that's my guess it may have gone up 'cause of the Lumileds recall but don't expect it to stay there. Cree is a volatile stock IMO and not necessarily related to the great things they are doing with their LED's.


----------



## DonnyD (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

I think Cree is a total winner in 2008...but caution for the near term is the thought for today. Tough market.

...analysts are out there right now with price targets of $16 and even $8, stories of poor quality product, absurd comparisons to the obsolete BetaMax format, and other awful -- HATEFUL-- public gestures.

CPF is a beacon for truth. 

These sad fellows want our CREE shares... AND they covet our newest X-Lamp lights, too. IMPERIALIST PIGS!

....spot the liars, and win.

The recent push to $28 is another chance to short and force price down once again. Shares could go to 21 fast, even following good news...

...however the Lumileds recall is a special kind of good news for Cree - could be potent if delivered with one or more exciting bits. 

Let's see what happens Tuesday.


GL2allLongs...


----------



## glire (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*



DonnyD said:


> ...
> 
> Let's see what happens Tuesday.


Indeed...


----------



## GaryF (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

It's hard to see much negative in Cree's quarterly report today, and guidance was good, too, unless I missed something.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Again Cree's performance has little to do with the price of the stock. Too many other factors and players as can be seen yesterday and today. If you like to keep your money invest in flashlights


----------



## DonnyD (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Conference call says Cree is making money. So are shareholders. Would like to see a nice close tomorrow. 

Thank you CPF for enlightening me since 2006.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2008)

*Is CREE stock a good investment?*

I own some CREE which has been doing well, but I'm wondering how their future in the marketplace looks. There's lots of new tech (quantum dots, etc...) in the labs but does that threaten CREE's products in the near future (say 4 years)?


----------



## saabluster (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Is CREE stock a good investment?*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> I own some CREE which has been doing well, but I'm wondering how their future in the marketplace looks. There's lots of new tech (quantum dots, etc...) in the labs but does that threaten CREE's products in the near future (say 4 years)?



I own cree stock as well. I would say that yes indeed other companies could be working on things such as quantum dots and bring it to market faster than Cree which will hurt Cree but I'm still not that worried. They will do fine in the long run.


----------



## Calina (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Is CREE stock a good investment?*

At over $30.00 per share it is overvalued. As proof just check how many options have been exercised by chief executives lately. On the long run it is probably a good stock. If you have some, keep them, if not, buy on weakness.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Is CREE stock a good investment?*

Not sure about overvalued. Energy stocks are pricey, First Solar has a P/E of ~100. Color Kinetics was bought at 5x book value. Using the same metrics, CREE should be around 60. Good IP portfolio and lots of cash.

The stock being exercised was prearranged. It's the selling of the stock after the options were exercised which could be considered a bad sign, but at the same time, it's common to do for tax and cash flow reasons.


----------



## Phredd (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Is CREE stock a good investment?*

Cree has been very volatile, so it would be risky to predict for the short term, but I believe it is a very good investment for the long term. LED lighting is the future, especially with recent legislation that will ban incandescent lighting. Cree has also been developing very important technologies which give it a competitive advantage and make it an attractive acquisition. Cree has fallen in the past few days to just over $28 right now.

Phredd


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Like I said in the above two posts.... Cree has gone from around $34 (5 months ago) to around $17 yesterday and this just before announcing 2 new high power Rebel sized LED's today. It's a dangerous stock to play. Your Cree flashlights are a safer investment


----------



## odessit (Oct 21, 2008)

*Cree's Q1 2009 Statement*

Is anybody following or owns CREE stock? They had an interesting quarter end - unexpectedly high revenue, but lower profits. 
What are your predictions for the future of this company? How will the economic downturn affect Cree and LED industry in general (it is an optional commodity for most)

Here is a link to the statement http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1224617351620

Here is a link to the webcast http://www.videonewswire.com/event.asp?id=51707


Any insider info? LOL


----------



## gswitter (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Cree's Q1 2009 Statement*



odessit said:


> it is an optional commodity for most


Oh? And what do you see as the primary application(s) for Cree's products?


----------



## cerbie (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Cree's Q1 2009 Statement*

As long as the low profits are from reinvesting, issues out of their control (such as market fluctuations screwing with what they thought was stable credit), or some other good reason...why would it bad?

I don't see big trucks going to incandescent.
I don't see street lights being replaced by incandescents.
Small electronics, cell phones, etc., need indicators and backlights.
The list goes on. They are right in there, and I assume some of their big money makers would surprise me.

With rising energy prices, I don't see a large competitive business that makes LEDs not doing well, in the long run.


----------



## odessit (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Cree's Q1 2009 Statement*



gswitter said:


> Oh? And what do you see as the primary application(s) for Cree's products?


That's a good question - enlighten me (not being sarcastic at all).
To ME, as a consumer, I'd tend to purchase cheaper alternatives (CFL for example) during the tough economic times. This attitude WILL carry over to some businesses as well.



cerbie said:


> I don't see big trucks going to incandescent.
> I don't see street lights being replaced by incandescents.
> Small electronics, cell phones, etc., need indicators and backlights.
> The list goes on. They are right in there, and I assume some of their big money makers would surprise me.
> With rising energy prices, I don't see a large competitive business that makes LEDs not doing well, in the long run.



I was not aware that trucks are going LEDs, but IMHO they would be fairly small part of the business.
I've never seen LED street lights, most of it is Hg vapor bulbs, or whatever they are. Replacement of these, probably makes the most sense - lower energy consumption and most importantly lower labor costs to replace them. The local gov must be educated on the benefits and be willing to shell out cash up front for long term savings. The same goes for biz. 

From the conference call, it was mentioned that electronics/LCD lightning market for Cree is small (future plans blah blah...).
Indicators would use lower output/cheaper LEDs - it is overloaded with products like this.
LCD backlights is one potential market that Cree needs to develop.

Probably it is a good stock to get now and wait until the recession is over.


----------



## cerbie (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Cree's Q1 2009 Statement*

Traffic lights are what I meant, sorry about that. LEDs are being used a lot in buildings that have been made in the past year or so. If those street signs on the interstates aren't LED yet, that'd be a good application, too.

In general, I see it being a bright (haha) future for most of the LED companies, simply because the USA has finally become energy conscious. LEDs are not ready to replace all other lights by a long shot, but there are many areas where they are ready, and many more where they are on the edge of being ready.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Anyone own Cree stock?*

Curious...??? anyone?

http://www.nasdaq.com/asp/quotes_reports.asp?symbol=CREE&selected=CREE


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Apr 2, 2009)

*Who here has bought CREE stock?*

I'm no big-time investor, but purchased a few shares of CREE stock a couple months ago and have been very pleased to see how well it has done in a market that is generally declining. 

With flashlight manufacturers having a hard time getting enough CREE LED's to make their products and the US government awarding CREE a contract to replace existing lighting at the pentagon with LED fixtures, I decided to buy some shares because it seems to me that CREE has more demand than they can supply and they are perfectly positioned to receive more and more of these government contracts since they are the major US company manufacturing LED lighting fixtures.

If the new president creates incentives for the rest of us to make the switch to LED's for our homes as well as government buildings, CREE will definitely be on the winning side of the economy.

Anyway, just curious if other people here have used their knowledge of flashlights and LED's to make financial decisions?


----------



## bioman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Who here has bought CREE stock?*

Good info. What is their stock symbol?


----------



## buickid (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Who here has bought CREE stock?*

CREE


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Who here has bought CREE stock?*



YuccaPatrol said:


> I'm no big-time investor, but purchased a few shares of CREE stock a couple months ago and have been very pleased to see how well it has done in a market that is generally declining.
> 
> With flashlight manufacturers having a hard time getting enough CREE LED's to make their products and the US government awarding CREE a contract to replace existing lighting at the pentagon with LED fixtures, I decided to buy some shares because it seems to me that CREE has more demand than they can supply and they are perfectly positioned to receive more and more of these government contracts since they are the major US company manufacturing LED lighting fixtures.
> 
> ...



I work in Newport Beach, California and there was a recent article in the local newspaper about that whole green environmental federal stimulus. It seems like Newport Beach has been upgrading their street and parking lot lights to LED fixtures in order to save money on energy. It looks like city council was debating whether to apply that money towards finishing that upgrade sooner to get the savings faster.
At my work they have installed some LED fixtures in a new building that they just finished.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Who here has bought CREE stock?*

Moving this to the Cafe.


----------



## o0o (May 25, 2009)

*Has anyone invested in Cree?*

I've done very well over the years in another high tech stock, FLIR-- which makes thermal imaging equipment for military, police, and civilians (some BMWs now use FLIR cameras).

Now I'm thinking about researching Cree a bit--I really like their products -- and they appear to be the leaders in LED technology. In your views, does this company have long term competitive advantages over their competition?


I have lots of safer blue chips such as MCD, PG, PEP, etc.... the one area I need to diversify more in is the higher risk/larger reward smaller caps.


----------



## Empath (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

Several threads with this same topic have been merged.


----------



## GaryF (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*

Yeah, that down market in 2008 took most everything with it. Nice bounce back though, for the markets and for CREE, which is now at $63+  
Don't get too greedy though, a part of successful investing is knowing when to take some off the table.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: CREE Went Up $3.37 Today. Anyone Know What Happened?*



GaryF said:


> Don't get too greedy though, a part of successful investing is knowing when to take some off the table.


:thumbsup:
When the stock doubles sell half. That way you get your original investment back and won't lose money if the stock crashes.


----------



## bob_ninja (Jan 19, 2011)

*Cree stock - ouch *

Cree, Inc. 

(Public, NASDAQ:CREE)

CREE 62.71 -1.66%

Pre-market: 52.80 -9.91 (-15.80%)

Jan 19, 8:34AM EST 

NASDAQ real-time data



Getting hammered -16%



I don't normally watch it, just noticed a headline. That is a lot of pain for Cree company and its shareholders. I thought they are doing well, no?



Comments?


----------



## Nedtheshred (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

What is the problem with CREE's stock.

I'm down over $12K now...guess I'll be riding it all the way down, too late to jump off. I just can't believe it. Should have bought six TRI-V instead, would have been a way better investment.

Come on CREE!!!


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

Cree is a high-volume, low-margin company. It's not gonna act like AAPL..


----------



## beerwax (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

.....


----------



## Phredd (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*



beerwax said:


> to make money out of cree you would have to have cree crack a big market (eg domestic lighting) and then successfully defend that against clones.
> 
> the defending is the hard part.
> 
> ...


 
Those who bought in 2007 when this thread started certainly had the opportunity make quite a bit.


----------



## jellydonut (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2011/05/129_86268.html

:duh2:


----------



## Marcturus (May 18, 2011)

Stock seems(!) to have bottomed [...]. Anyone more technically minded care to comment?
__
Duh... just noticed I confused one chart line with another.





So let me add that I was neither short nor long Cree or any competitor around 05-18-2011. Again, I'm not calling it a bottom, please do your own research.


----------



## Marcturus (May 26, 2011)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/analyst-lifts-cree-target-on-contract-win-2011-05-24?

"We have finally confirmed that Cree has indeed won GE's 60W replacement bulb business"

Why isn't Cree commenting? Was it such a bad deal?


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 26, 2011)

You have to remember that the stock market for average consumers is only slightly better than making a casino bet on the roulette wheel. By the time the "Real News" (after stock manipulators making their plays) reaches the masses, it will often be detrimental to an investment.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 26, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> You have to remember that the stock market for average consumers is only slightly better than making a casino bet on the roulette wheel. By the time the "Real News" (after stock manipulators making their plays) reaches the masses, it will often be detrimental to an investment.


 
Only if you try hollywood stock trading.
If you are reacting to news events, you will lose.
Buy and hold _never_ failed me. You just have to use some common sense when looking at the company and their current market capitalization. Some of my stocks were below buying level at some times, but if you dont realize it you dont lose. 

There is _one_ stock that is down from my initial purchase 6 years ago, but it has a divident yield of about 8%, so nothing to complain in light of the current interest situation.


----------



## Marcturus (May 26, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> (after stock manipulators making their plays) reaches the masses



Thanks for the link, "marketwatch".com ought to change its name for not adding the other side of the story.


----------



## Marcturus (Aug 12, 2011)

Stock bounced after what looks like a double bottom.

Or was anyone impressed by their cylindrical "bulb" that just happens to be a bit late for winning the L-prize, or their xt-e-royale and patents, or their financials
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/cr...ourth-quarter-and-fiscal-year-2011-2011-08-09
?


----------



## blasterman (Aug 12, 2011)

Stock prices have increasingly little to do with the quality of products produced by a tech company, and I'm surprised there are still people who don't get this. It's when companies start paying more attention to their stock price and short term gimmicks to elevate that their product quality typically falls.


----------



## Marcturus (Aug 14, 2011)

blasterman said:


> It's when companies start paying more attention to their stock price and short term gimmicks to elevate that their product quality typically falls.


Are you considering the color separation issue of the XM-L to already be such a case?


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 21, 2011)

Dont know if this will be deleted or locked but I find this interesting.

Knowing nothing about flashlights I came here, did lots of reading and kept seeing Cree mentioned over and over. I even started to notice Cree on some lights from Wal-Mart and Home Depot.

Just took a look at their stock prices and they have a 52 week hight at around $72 and are currently at $23!

I know this trends with the economic turn but this seems harh and looks (to me) only positive for future returns.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 22, 2011)

Basically, I would like some opinions on why this is or is not a buy now.

Seems to me everything flashlight uses a Cree.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a thread on Cree stock:


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?307864-Cree-stock-ouch


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Cree stock - ouch *

I am going to buy 1k shares.

Dont see how it can lose...will turn it short because i dont know enough about where the tech is going.


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks im really itching on this one.

unless I'm missing something this stock can only go up.

Their LED's are EVERYWHERE


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2011)

While a lot of flashlights use Cree LEDs, that's only a small portion of the LED business. LEDs are used even more heavily in OEM applications (think automotive, fixed lighting, electronics), and there's quite a bit of competition. I would be a little more cautious with your outlook.


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree...I don't understand how this stock ever reached the *$80 mark.

*But at $20 it sure seems like a steal especially since the cheap chinese knockoff lights i saw at Wal Mart and DealExtreme are using the Cree's...Sigh


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2011)

Prevalence doesn't necessarily mean profit, just look at HP's Personal Computing Division. They may be #1 in PC sales, but they are thinking about selling the division because profits aren't great.


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for bringing me back to earth.

Saw the $80 high and now at $20.

Reality for Cree may be around $45...still seems like a winner


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2011)

Possibly, but I'm no expert.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Prevalence doesn't necessarily mean profit, just look at HP's Personal Computing Division. They may be #1 in PC sales, but they are thinking about selling the division because profits aren't great.



...IBM sold theirs to Chinese Lenovo.


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Cree stock - ouch *

Looks like normal market activity to me


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Cree stock - ouch *

The High to Low differential is not normal market fluctuation even w/the downturn.

Looks like a major overeaction which could lead to a major payday when things settle.

Sigh.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 24, 2011)

General Flashlight Discussion is the wrong forum for this thread. I'm merging it with the existing thread in the Cafe.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 25, 2011)

... and I'll merge it with another existing thread on the same topic. 
(Interested posters probably don't come up with the search terms when they are doing their threads ... ya know, like "Cree stock"?


----------



## mikedeason (Oct 27, 2011)

Yah baby..Cree is up almost $7 since my first post in this thread!


----------



## mikedeason (Nov 4, 2011)

Up another $3 to *$30.57!...*Wow I stumbled onto flashlights at the right time!

Nice profit already...now the Big Decision.

Sell or Hold?


----------



## degarb (Feb 22, 2012)

*Cree stock*

Looks to me that game it up, Cree is going to stomp GE, Lumileds, Nichia technologically. They have been doing that, but now the xt-e cost breakthrough. I cannot see investing in anything other than Cree; it may take time (since the stock may be burdened by R&D, and just invading fixed lighting), but the company and technology success is inevitable. 

However, my customer who is a stock expert, took a look at Cree and said the stock was struggling. The stock was not a good investment.

Perhaps, they can only see 6 months to a year ahead, not 10 years? Perhaps, this businessman's blindness could clear way for techno savvy investors? Perhaps, there is a love of inefficiency that lives in the psych of a percentage of people, that I don't share? Or is there something I am missing?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 22, 2012)

degarb, I'll merge your new thread with the existing thread on Cree stock, along with a few other comparable threads that also came up in the first page of search returns.

Please note, it really is quite easy to run a search for 'Cree stock' before posting a thread on it. Checking the history of this thread, we're now up to *nine* merged threads on this topic.

Edit: I found another thread, so a *tenth* merge ...

Edit # 2: EZO found one more escapee from the asylum, so we're up to the 11th merge by now ...


----------



## EZO (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Cree stock*

I notice that there seems to be a spate of new threads today about old, beaten to death topics, including this one. On the other hand the stock market is always in a state of flux and particular stocks of interest are always worth revisiting.

CREE is a great company but it's been in a severe downtrend for almost two years and even taking that into consideration it still has a very high PE. It all depends on one's time horizon though, I 'spose. It's currently in an uptrend!

In any event, perhaps it might be interesting to look at the CREE chart over the last 10 years along with some older threads on this topic for some perspective.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?172113-Cree-Stock

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Went-Up-3.37-Today.-Anyone-Know-What-Happened

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?191434-Is-CREE-stock-a-good-investment

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260995-The-Future-of-Cree-as-a-Company


----------



## EZO (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*

Sorry, Kestrel, I started putting my post together when this thread had only the OP's post. (degarb's from 2/22)


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Has anyone invested in Cree?*



EZO said:


> Sorry, Kestrel, I started putting my thread together when this thread had only the OP's post. (degarb's from 2/22)


No problem, just prior to your post I invalidated most of your links with thread merges. 

Edit: However, you did find one thread I missed that belonged here, so I nabbed that one too. Thanks.


----------



## EZO (Feb 22, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> degarb, I'll merge your new thread with the existing thread on Cree stock, along with a few other comparable threads that also came up in the first page of search returns.
> 
> Please note, it really is quite easy to run a search for 'Cree stock' before posting a thread on it. Checking the history of this thread, we're now up to *nine* merged threads on this topic.
> 
> ...



I'll bet there's still another one out there.


----------



## Marcturus (Mar 6, 2013)

Chart has been looking peculiar since mid-January. New bulb out yesterday.... Hope you guys bought in mid-2012, I will certainly not buy today. My personal guess is that it could take a breather before possibly moving beyond 56. Dyod.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=CREE&p=W&yr=3&mn=0&dy=0&id=p83104983596


----------



## orbital (Mar 6, 2013)

+

Cree stock should move further up since they look to get* very* mainstream w/ these:

:: note the price::

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203991...=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053#.UTdHOfJwOVE


----------



## EldoEsq (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry to bring back an old thread...but was wondering how the board felt about Cree's future?


----------



## dc38 (Mar 2, 2014)

lets put it this way...a little over a year ago, I was broke and advised my girlfriend to purchase Cree stocks at 23$ a share KNOWING that their stock would only go up because of their newly released MKR/s and MTG leds (used in streetlighting, I believe?) She only bought 4 stocks. The stocks TRIPLED over the course of summer to midfall to 75$ a share, and she regret not buying more when I advised her to. It has probably been mentioned before, but there's alot more to stocks than graphs and trends...many "investors" and "day traders" fail to do their research on actual/announced product releases, keynotes and general public announcements of contracts and such. Rather, they minimize their field of view to something that has a higher probability of turning a profit. If it will be a small profit, they'll compensate with pure volume. As far as current cree stocks go...


----------



## Marcturus (Mar 8, 2014)

"Buy fish lines, sell rhino horns." Yes, buying at 23 looked good. As did selling near 75, huge volatility, double top. Looks like the Oct 2012 trend was broken. I expect to see another kick in the stomach to the 56 support area. Failure to hold might send us to the 45 zone, weekly 200-MA. Decision to re-enter this summer, for another year, will be harder than at 23. 
(totally careless, personal guess from looking at the stockcharts link, I didn't even look up the Fibs)


----------



## Marcturus (May 16, 2014)

Looks like we're there. Are we done yet? I don't have the faintest idea, really. And even if I had, I would so hate to ruin my recently glorious track record.


----------

